

Intel shows off its Knights Corner one teraflops chip - AndrewDucker
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15758057

======
AndrewDucker
Interesting to see the Larrabee work finally pay off. It's 50 simplified x86
chips, performing work entirely in-order.

So while it will run code written for normal x86 chips it will run better if
you write it specifically for this architecture.

